# Getting annoyed with agr



## Steve4031 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have yet to be credited with points from an august trip and a September trip. I submitted on line points request for both with no results. I called last Thursday and was told 48 hrs. Now 5 days later, no points. Points have always posted in the past so I don't know why there is a hassle now.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 19, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> I have yet to be credited with points from an august trip and a September trip. I submitted on line points request for both with no results. I called last Thursday and was told 48 hrs. Now 5 days later, no points. Points have always posted in the past so I don't know why there is a hassle now.


As far as I know, there have been few, if any points of any kind credited to any accounts since the AGR transition from Carlson to Amtrak. That transition was on September 30. While most transitions like this have some growing pains, this one seems to be setting a new standard for disfunction. It has been nearly three weeks and seemingly simple actions like posting points still have them stymied. It is hard for me to believe that Amtrak did not have their in-house AGR system up and running in parallel with the Carlson system prior to the transition. Have they never heard of beta testing?

Equally frustrating is the lack of communications from AGR about this issue. The website provides no information. The phone reps are seemingly in the dark. The rep you talked to should have known about the posting problems and should have given you the straight story that they simply do not know when points will start posting again. The "48 hour" story was fiction.

The AGR forum at Flyertalk is getting pretty testy about this on-going issue.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 19, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> I have yet to be credited with points from an august trip and a September trip. I submitted on line points request for both with no results. I called last Thursday and was told 48 hrs. Now 5 days later, no points. Points have always posted in the past so I don't know why there is a hassle now.


Add me to the list of being unhappy with AGR as well. I submitted a missing point request seven days ago and still waiting for the points to post. The irony is on the day of travel, September 21, I made two trips on two different reservations. One of the trips posted with points, the other did not. Looks like I will have to call AGR and hopefully will get better results. I will update with a post.


----------



## Bigval109 (Oct 19, 2010)

My main concern is if points are lose. :angry2: I'm expecting a bounch of points from chase for my recent trips and purchases. I'm getting close to planning my reward trip for nex spring.  So I need all of my points on time to begin the booking process. Also I too have not been credited any points for recent trip. :unsure:


----------



## transit54 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm waiting on a 10/2 ride on the Texas Eagle to post - I haven't seen anything since the transition either. Just took a round trip on the Vermonter this past weekend, so I'll give that a few weeks and see how things go. I'm not even going to try faxing in a handwritten ticket from a trip last week until I start to see my other points post.

Has anyone gotten any points since the transition?


----------



## abcnews (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm still waiting on a 40,000 point transfer from Continental One Pass. But I have hope they will fix it. As long as the points eventually post to my account, it will be OK...


----------



## abcnews (Oct 19, 2010)

I just read that they will resume posting travel points over the next few days. I also read that the Continental points transfers are on hold - and they will post them on October 26th.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope you're right. I *DID* have a post of points from my AGR MasterCard, but have not yet had a post of any Amtrak trips since last month (including a 750 point posting from an Acela First trip 2 weeks ago!




)!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 21, 2010)

OK, so I saw on flyertalk that some people were getting trips posted. At what point do I call back again and ask for my trips to be posted. Every morning, I look at the AGR balance, and see the same thing, and thus I am getting even more annoyed.

I'm closed to select plus, and I dont want some snafu to cause me to miss this time.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 21, 2010)

IIRC, the Insider said that they would be playing catch up for the next several days in terms of posting points. So I would wait until at least the middle of next week before I start calling for any missing trips.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well some points finally posted from a September trip. So I'm happier.


----------



## jason (Oct 24, 2010)

i just got my points posted from my trip from chicago to omaha


----------



## Bigval109 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I'm still waiting for my points to post from my agr card and my travel points. Maybe this week. :unsure:


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 24, 2010)

And now I cant even see how many rail points I have towards select plus. This new set up is a darn joke!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 24, 2010)

I haven't seen anything happen since the transition. Nothing has posted from any source and nothing has counted toward any promotion. In other words, AGR has ceased to be any sort of consideration of mine. I still give my number when purchasing but I no longer expect to see anything post and I don't care enough to fight it out with AGR in order to receive what should already be in my account. For those of you who continue to fight for your points and babysit the process from cradle to grave I wish you the best of luck and hope you get every point coming to you.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 24, 2010)

Move AGR operations to India and have DELL run it LOL


----------



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sometime overnight, my points from staying at the Hilton for the Gathering posted to my AGR account (showing a date of 10/10), however my Amtrak points from 10/9 and 10/10 have not posted yet. I am very encouraged that AGR seems to be catching up with point posting.  Hopefully, the next step will be giving accurate rail point information.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 25, 2010)

It's coming, it's coming. My Hilton from The Gathering just posted, as did ONE of the three KCY-STL trips I took during that time period.

Reminder: How long ago did AGR move in-house? Not very. How long ago did they crank up a new website? Not very.

Take a chill-pill, I'm confident that eventually, the points will post...........


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2010)

rrdude said:


> It's coming, it's coming.
> 
> ......
> 
> Take a chill-pill, I'm confident that eventually, the points will post...........


I'm chilling! My points from the early Gathering and pre-Gathering did finally post, as did the Hilton! And like rrdude, only one of the STL-KCY rides posted. The good news is - they all (train rides) doubled!





So my Acela First trip (with my Select bonus) earned me 1,788 AGR points!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> The good news is - they all (train rides) doubled!


Did this include tickets less than $40?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2010)

daxomni said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The good news is - they all (train rides) doubled!
> ...


My trip from STL to KCY posted and I received the 100 point minimum (plus 50 for being select plus), however, I did not receive 100 for the double point promotion (whereas I did for other trips after 10/1). I spoke to an AGR agent and asked her about it. She replied that since I did not spend more than $40, I would not get the double points. I explained that a friend got the double points (Dave, I hope you do not mind my calling you a friend :lol: ). I also asked about the birthday bonus (since my birthday was in early October and I did not get my bonus points). The agent put me on hold for a while and told me that she would manually give me birthday points and that she would check and see about the bonus points for trips less than $40. She mentioned that she had reviewed someone else's account earlier and they had been given bonus points for a trip less than $40. She recognized that AGR had not been consistent.

Ryan and Mike, if you are reading this, you might want to call AGR to get your birthday points. The three of us have birthdays within a day of each other (and I am the oldest of the three  )


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2010)

FWIW, I just got my first points to post today and they included double points on a $12 ticket. However, I never got any birthday points so maybe it's just Karma. Or maybe it's because I don't fit their specific criteria for getting those points. *shrug*


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2010)

pennyk said:


> Ryan and Mike, if you are reading this, you might want to call AGR to get your birthday points. The three of us have birthdays within a day of each other (and I am the oldest of the three  )


Thanks, Penny! I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 25, 2010)

Today received the remainder of my point trips from the Gathering, but also received only 100 points for my MORR trip even though, with our BC tickets, each was over $40. 

But since our CLE-TOL tickets were only about $20 each and we received double points, I guess that argument on their part doenst hold water 

Also received 500 points for our Hilton stay in STL.

Since it has only been a little over two weeks, I believe AGR is staying within their three week allowance to post points. 

Just seems the agents are a still a little confused over the rules on the double points and specials


----------



## rtabern (Oct 25, 2010)

abcnews said:


> I'm still waiting on a 40,000 point transfer from Continental One Pass. But I have hope they will fix it. As long as the points eventually post to my account, it will be OK...


Yeah, waiting on a 30K point transfer here too... :help:


----------



## AlanB (Oct 25, 2010)

Railroad Bill said:


> Today received the remainder of my point trips from the Gathering, but also received only 100 points for my MORR trip even though, with our BC tickets, each was over $40.


There is some sort of bug with the program that seems to be preventing it from posting double points with the MORR trains. But all other trains that I rode with tickets less than $40 I got the double point bonus. I suspect that we'll just have to all call AGR although maybe I should say something to the AGR Insider to let them know that they have a bug.

Anyone else get double points for other transactions under $40 from other runs, but not get double points for the MORR? If enough people have the same problem, then I'll talk with AGR Insider.


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 26, 2010)

I didnt get the double points for the MORR turn Alan, got the rest of my points updated today! Jim


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2010)

Me either!




But I did get 2X (total 200 points + Select bonus) for each of my $8 tickets!


----------



## Cristobal (Oct 26, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> But I did get 2X (total 200 points + Select bonus) for each of my $8 tickets!


Same here. 450 pts for $13.50 r/t GAC to SJC. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 26, 2010)

All my points posted for the Gathering yesterday. Was earning 250 a segment. Double Points, Select Bonus, MC promotion.

Amazingly all the segments posted in order and had the details of where I traveled to and from. If only I knew how close I was or wasn't to Select +


----------



## Bigval109 (Oct 26, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> All my points posted for the Gathering yesterday. Was earning 250 a segment. Double Points, Select Bonus, MC promotion.
> 
> Amazingly all the segments posted in order and had the details of where I traveled to and from. If only I knew how close I was or wasn't to Select +


What MC promotion?


----------



## JayPea (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't even gotten my points for my AGR credit card purchases to post yet. Usually it's within a day or two of starting a new billing cycle but it's been over a week now. Nothing to get concerned about, yet, but I do wish they'd get on the ball and post them.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 26, 2010)

I got double points for Chicago to Bloomington and back. The tickets were less then 40 dollars each way. I rode a lincoln service train to Bloomington, and 22 back to Chicago. Im not so mad now. I did not expect to get those double points.

Some missing points from September popped up. But I'm still missing points from late august which I did request. I think it will all work out.

Strangely enough I can view my progress towards select plus on my Iphone browser. But not on Chrome or Safari from my Mac.

Only 500 points from select plus. Had to reschedule my Carbondale Points run so the Harlan Falcons could go deliver an A$$ whipping to Vernon Hills in the state playoffs. Which I will gladly do. In fact, If the Mt. Vernon coaches, who are arrogantly looking past Harlan, look on here, they now know that I did not schedule in points runs on the weekends through November because we going DEEP into the playoffs this year.

So in summary, a strong run in the state playoffs for Harlan, and AGR select plus for Steve4031.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 26, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > All my points posted for the Gathering yesterday. Was earning 250 a segment. Double Points, Select Bonus, MC promotion.
> ...


MC1 was the promo code here are the details.



> Use any MasterCard® card for Amtrak® travel purchases through November 30, 2010, and receive 25% more Amtrak Guest Rewards® points than usual. It's a point bonus that makes every trip 25% more enjoyable. And it's a super-fast way to reach your ultimate reward - free Amtrak travel, starting at just 1,000 points. The 25% bonus is in addition to any other promotional points you might be earning. It's amazing what the right card can do. MasterCard and the MasterCard Brand Mark are registered trademarks of MasterCard International Incorporate.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 27, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> Strangely enough I *can view my progress towards select plus on my Iphone browser*. But not on Chrome or Safari from my Mac.


That is odd! And I just confirmed the same. In fact there is exactly 5K difference of points (a recent CO transfer) on my iPhone vs. a standard web browser........very strange. But at least I know I'm less than 1K away from Select+


----------



## leemell (Oct 27, 2010)

I've requested points from 9/24 to 10/7 and have yet to see any posted. My first request was on 10/21. Are they that far behind?


----------



## Mike (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had double points post for Northeast Regional Travel (under $40) but they have not posted for travel on the Adirondack (under $40 also). Seems like some trains were coded to receive the points, and some were not.


----------



## acelafan (Oct 29, 2010)

JayPea said:


> I haven't even gotten my points for my AGR credit card purchases to post yet. Usually it's within a day or two of starting a new billing cycle but it's been over a week now. Nothing to get concerned about, yet, but I do wish they'd get on the ball and post them.


JayPea, I don't know if you were awarded your credit card points yet, but I am in the same boat. Normally they post by the 23rd or 24th of each month but I still haven't received points for this billing cycle. I wrote AGR yesterday or the day before but have not heard back yet. Are other people noticing if the credit card points are slow to post? All my recent travel on Amtrak is still showing generic "Trip". I thought that issue was going to be fixed, too? Maybe some of the data was permanently lost during the migration.


----------



## coachseats (Oct 29, 2010)

acelafan said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't even gotten my points for my AGR credit card purchases to post yet. Usually it's within a day or two of starting a new billing cycle but it's been over a week now. Nothing to get concerned about, yet, but I do wish they'd get on the ball and post them.
> ...


I too have not yet received a posting of my October AGR Chase MC points. Usually they were in around the 21st to the 25th of the month. If anyone hears about when we should expect these to post let us know!! Also- I have some starwood preferred guest points to transfer into AGR. Would people suggest waiting until they get things ironed out before trying this??


----------



## BeckysBarn (Oct 29, 2010)

My Chase MC points posted Oct 8th. That's the normal date for me. Hopefully the Nov. points will post on the 8th, too.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 29, 2010)

acelafan said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't even gotten my points for my AGR credit card purchases to post yet. Usually it's within a day or two of starting a new billing cycle but it's been over a week now. Nothing to get concerned about, yet, but I do wish they'd get on the ball and post them.
> ...




No, I haven't got my points yet. I e-mailed them, got the generic "We'll get back to you within 48 hours" reply. Nothing from that. I called them yesterday, waited about 15 minutes on hold, then finally got through to an agent. All I got from her was a vague promise she would send my complaint over to their operations department "so they could look into it." She said they usually get back to you within 48 hours "but with bugs in the system, will be most likely a week" A WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayPea (Oct 29, 2010)

Since I'm not a direct descendant of the Old Testament Job :lol: I called AGR again a few minutes ago, was on hold for about 20 minutes again (at least the music was good--Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons) and this time spoke to a very friendly agent who told me Chase had added their points to the system all at once, making their system crash. She told me they were adding points slowly and should be done today or tomorrow or at least by Monday. I liked that answer a lot better than "They should get back to you in a week or so."


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 29, 2010)

acelafan said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't even gotten my points for my AGR credit card purchases to post yet. Usually it's within a day or two of starting a new billing cycle but it's been over a week now. Nothing to get concerned about, yet, but I do wish they'd get on the ball and post them.
> ...


My October AGR credit card points were added to my account as usual on the 23rd. However, the actual description posting has yet to appear in the itemized "Recent Transactions" column.


----------



## acelafan (Oct 30, 2010)

This is ironic or strange...but I logged into AGR this afternoon and I still didn't have my October Chase points. I then called AGR and the rep came on (virtually no delay) and said that she saw my October points. I hit refresh on my browser and sure enough they were there...showing posted on 10/22 but they didn't show up online until just now.

Odd...but at least they are posted!


----------



## JayPea (Oct 30, 2010)

My points finally posted today after much weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth. :lol:

Well, not quite, but when my points are supposed to be there, I want them, and I want them yesterday!!!!!!!!!! :angry2:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## acelafan (Oct 30, 2010)

JayPea said:


> My points finally posted today after much weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth. :lol:
> 
> Well, not quite, but when my points are supposed to be there, I want them, and I want them yesterday!!!!!!!!!! :angry2:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


1!Good, maybe they are getting everyone caught up now. I hope next month is quicker!


----------



## coachseats (Oct 31, 2010)

acelafan said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > My points finally posted today after much weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth. :lol:
> ...


My AGR Chase MC points finally appeared yesterday, although the date given was 10/20. Hopefully they will be able to streamline things as they get the bugs worked out! I think I shall wait awhile until I transfer my SPG points in.


----------

